# 04 ac knobs and stuff



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Everybody should get them a set of 04 ac knobs. They r black instead of the silver/grey on 02=03 and they look so much better. I got a set last weekend and I was surprised how something so little can make such a difference appearance wise.

While u r at it get a ebrake leather boot and it will look even better. Now I need to find out how much the 04 Se-r seats cost. They are just like our front seats minus the grey center.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey how much can you get the knobs for?


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

WHERE DO YOU FIND THIS STUFF?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

We live near Courtesy Nissan


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

where is Courtesy Nissan?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *where is Courtesy Nissan? *


In Richardson.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well I don't live in TX but... 
Do you think most dealers would beable to get such items?

I guess the best way to find out is to call.

Does anyone have pic after these mods have been performed?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

TMQ79 said:


> *Well I don't live in TX but...
> Do you think most dealers would beable to get such items?
> 
> I guess the best way to find out is to call.
> ...


They should but you probably have to order them.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

your local dealership has them, 2 days shipping.

lets see a pic?


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Lee bring your Cam tommorrow and take a pic of the knobs in my car.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm just posting because I want to see a pic and I want to be subscribed to this thread, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Theres a little link at the bottom of the page called "subscribe to this thread". Just thought I'd let ya know


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Theres a little link at the bottom of the page called "subscribe to this thread". Just thought I'd let ya know  *


Oh yeah, oops, forgot, . My bad!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Man...I forgot to take a pic of them last week


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmm interesting, I am one to actually like the interior of my car (off course my year came with the lava seats unlike the 03 (correct me if I am wrong). But hey get some pics up I would like to see this.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

The black knobs look much better, trust me.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *The black knobs look much better, trust me. *


I trust you, but I still want to see a pic, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i'll try and get one this weekend.....


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *i'll try and get one this weekend..... *


Sweet, thanks man! Later,
Fletch


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i want the leather e-brake boot....sweetness! that'll look sweet!, plus you can order online from courtesy Nissan


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

how much are the E-brake boots? i couldnt find them on the site


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

$30 shipped... I didn't get mine from Courtesy, I don't think they have them for Sentra. Got it here.......
http://boots.hypermart.net/B15product.htm


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Kevin, if you come tonight to Steve's house ill snap some pictures.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *Hey Kevin, if you come tonight to Steve's house ill snap some pictures. *


Snap some damn it!! Haha, just kidding, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

well he didn't come..so no pix yet


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *well he didn't come..so no pix yet *


You're doing this on purpose aren't you, . JK. Later,
Fletch


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Hopefully he'll take one for you when I see him at the track Fri.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Yah, ill have my camera at the track friday. I'm not running though.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I WANT TO SEE THE PICS DAMNIT!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

just wait...i will get pictures friday


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *just wait...i will get pictures friday  *


My patience is wearing thin, haha. Just kidding, I'm really not that excited about it, I just feel the need to respond everytime anyone writes something on this thread, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

sadly i do to.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what? I'm a post whore? since when?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

here is a pic for you guys.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

I dont like the black guages. I prefer my red ones but offcourse i have the lava seats to match.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *I dont like the black guages. I prefer my red ones but offcourse i have the lava seats to match. *


i like my black/silver seats. The red gauges also match my alpine headunit(I have the amber color on)


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I like the black gauges but I don't like that they don't look sporty at all. Nissan could at least put SE-R on them or something. Thanks for the pics by the way! Later,
Fletch


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I love my stock silver gauges


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

00-01 Silver SE gauges are the best Nissan has ever used on the Sentra, why did the F that up?


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.tgenius.net/sr20/blkhvac.jpg

I sold him a pair of black.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

hey kevin how much are they exactly?


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

A friend works at Courtesy, I dont know the exact cost. 

I actually was going to give you the set I sent that guy, because he bought my 03 knobs.(which got lost in the mail or returned to my job) Since he paid me paypal already I wanted to get some knobs out to him quick and I sent him the 04.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

man...

just let me know a price though...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

here is 7SPEED's knobs installed


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

pc080189

What year is your spec??

2004??


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

TMQ79 said:


> *pc080189
> 
> What year is your spec??
> 
> 2004?? *


Not mine, it is from Nissannews.com
I have a 93 Talon and a 99 Sentra SE.
Wouldn't mind an 03 Spec though!


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I see...
Looks like a 2004.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I have the 02 spec V with the gray buttons and was interested in the black buttons of the 04 spec V, but I did not see prices in this post…

So I check out a few dealers (US and Canada):

For the temperature control and mode buttons each $ 29 US + taxes
Part # 27559-6Z500

For the fan control button $ 11 US + taxes
Part # 27560-6Z500

I find it hard to sped over $ 70 US for black plastic buttons! Unless someone has a contact who can get them half price!

Anyway I pulled my gray buttons out and actually managed (with great difficulty) to pull out the clear plastic central column that lets the light through.

I will do my best to paint them black using this new “Crylon” paint for plastics and will post at a later date to let you know the results.

In the mean time if anyone knows something I don’t about disastrous consequences in doing this, please write now and save me the embarrassment. Thanks.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Valboo, there are no serious consequences to what you are doing. 

BTW, anyone notice all new Nissans, including the 04 Sentra is going to this ugly orange illumination??? I just converted my DSM from orange to blue. And now Nissan is going from whiteish blue to orange. :wtf:


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

TMQ79 said:


> *I see...
> Looks like a 2004. *


Your right.... it is a 04... you can tell by the gas gauge and the cd player


----------

